# Karrimore Iberian Pannier clip



## Gary Cummins (5 Apr 2010)

I have a pair of these Panniers, from the 1990s. Still going strong, but last week managed to lose one of the 'male' vertical strap clips from one of the main bags. I am furious with myself, would anybody have a spare clip, or redundant clip they are happy to part with, happy to pay something.

I know Karrimore went bust yonks ago (and the modern Karrimore branded stuff is Karrimore in name only) so little hope there, or does anybody know of suppliers of old karrimore parts? 

Thank you


----------



## HJ (5 Apr 2010)

Is that the round ones attached to the rack?


----------



## Gary Cummins (6 Apr 2010)

No, it is one of the strap clips, the straps are on the outside of the paaniers, and the straps along with the clips keep the bags closed when full.

So this clip is attached to one of the straps, like a sort of belt buckle, and it slots into the other clip which is sewn to the lower strap.

I have spare rack clips thank you, and can adapt other makes of rack clip if I had to.


----------



## psmiffy (6 Apr 2010)

Is this the one you mean if you are desperate I can take them off and send them - the pannier is time expired and is due for an honorable burial at the tip


----------



## Gary Cummins (6 Apr 2010)

That is the one psmiffy, if you are chucking the panniers I would love the wee plastic clips please.


----------



## HelenD123 (6 Apr 2010)

If it's just the clip you're missing, you can buy replacements in most outdoor shops. It wouldn't be an exact match but it would do the job.


----------



## robgul (6 Apr 2010)

HelenD123 said:


> If it's just the clip you're missing, you can buy replacements in most outdoor shops. It wouldn't be an exact match but it would do the job.



Indeed - but you would need to buy both the male and female parts and replace them (probably need some unpicking and re-sewing (or gluing would be simpler) for the "fixed" part. My Altura rack-bag has had a similar repair

Rob


----------



## psmiffy (6 Apr 2010)

Gary Cummins said:


> That is the one psmiffy, if you are chucking the panniers I would love the wee plastic clips please.



I have put a couple in the post


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Apr 2010)

HelenD123 said:


> If it's just the clip you're missing, you can buy replacements in most outdoor shops. It wouldn't be an exact match but it would do the job.



+1 

Worst case scenario, any chandler / saddler / sailmaker / shoe repair shop would be able to remove the other half and fit a whole new buckle and clip.


----------



## Gary Cummins (6 Apr 2010)

P Smiffy, thank you very much, that is kind.

All, I know I could use a different pair of clips, but it would mean re-sewing and buggering about, hence I asked if anybody had a matching spare.

Cheerio and thank you again Psmiffy


----------

